
Cayley – An open-source graph database - indatawetrust
https://github.com/google/cayley
======
ocdtrekkie
"Not a Google project, but created and maintained by a Googler"

Interesting location, being in the main Google organization, given this
disclaimer. I've seen other projects with this disclaimer under Googlers'
personal pages before, and I always figured a /google/ URL probably meant it
was officially a Google project.

~~~
losvedir
Nah, I think that's the default place that Googler's code goes, if you spend
20% time on it (so it's the company's code).

There was a discussion about it a couple months ago [0] when that rust text
editor came up on HN.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11576703](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11576703)

------
placeybordeaux
For people that are concerned about lack of development on Cayley it looks
like there is a fork that is actively merging PRs if nothing else:

[https://github.com/dennwc/cayley](https://github.com/dennwc/cayley)

Found from the mailing list:

[https://groups.google.com/forum/?hl=en#!topic/cayley-
users/D...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?hl=en#!topic/cayley-
users/DEh24z8pA7M)

------
sidi
The project has no activity in the last 6 months. I would like to see an open-
source graph database that's being actively developed and maintained.

~~~
stiangrindvoll
there is also: [https://github.com/dgraph-
io/dgraph](https://github.com/dgraph-io/dgraph) also a golang project as the
title mentions, if this matters to anyone.

~~~
lolive
Is there a benchmark of a DBPedia import in dgraph?

------
flaviuspopan
What are the main reasons someone would use this over Neo4j? Is being open
source the primary differentiator?

~~~
elcct
You don't have to pollute your environment with Java.

~~~
nugator
How is your environment "polluted" when running something on the JVM?

~~~
elcct
It is hard to explain - having JVM on the server is like having empty cans of
beer laying around in the living room.

------
bogomipz
Clair the vulnerability database for docker images uses Cayley which is how I
found about it, both neat projects and worth a look:

[https://github.com/coreos/clair](https://github.com/coreos/clair)

~~~
wrabbitfoot
I looked at the history of that project a while back. My recollection is that
Cayley was pulled out last year. Barak Michener works at CoreOS now, but he
may be quite busy.

------
dang
Previously discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7946024](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7946024).

------
scrollaway
I've been looking at Cayley recently, for a project of ours. We want to ingest
millions of Hearthstone replays (simple XML documents describing thousands of
key/value deltas per game) and analyze the game state for every turn, etc.

Cayley seems uniquely suited for that, but its development activity is
concerning. If anyone has any other suggestions, I'm all ears.

~~~
smnscu
Lots of answers already in this thread. The ones I'd recommend:

[https://github.com/dgraph-io/dgraph](https://github.com/dgraph-io/dgraph)

[http://titan.thinkaurelius.com/](http://titan.thinkaurelius.com/)

[https://www.arangodb.com/](https://www.arangodb.com/)

[http://orientdb.com/orientdb/](http://orientdb.com/orientdb/)

~~~
arachnids
TitanDB is dead in the water. They have been unresponsive since getting
acquired by Datastax, it looks like the team is now working on their
commercial offering. Everyone I know is looking for alternatives.

~~~
wrabbitfoot
the new Datastax product may be built on top of Titan.
[http://intsantglobalnews.com/datastax-adds-graph-
databases-t...](http://intsantglobalnews.com/datastax-adds-graph-databases-to-
enterprise-cassandra-product-set/)

------
erichocean
I like [https://github.com/GraphChi/graphchi-
cpp](https://github.com/GraphChi/graphchi-cpp) quite a bit. Handles out-of-
core graphs really well. Fast.

------
j2kun
What exactly is an open source graph?

